# Where do you keep your Crickets?



## Lee2k4 (Sep 24, 2005)

Not talking about the housing for the Crickets but where you actually keep them. Reason I ask is because I can't sleep at night because all I can here is chirp chirp chirp non stop. I tried moving the cricket tank downstairs in the living room but it does my head in when I am trying to watch a film. Would it be OK to put them outside in the Shed or would it be too cold for them?


----------



## Rick (Sep 24, 2005)

I keep mine in my mantis/computer room. The chirping doesn't bother me. I actually like the sound.


----------



## Jwonni (Sep 24, 2005)

i have brown crickets (there silent)


----------



## Geckospot (Sep 24, 2005)

I have a large closet that I've converted into a bug room. I can still hear the chirping but I like it. It even helps me get to sleep. It only bothers me when there is a lone cricket chirping since the sound is not constant. Only adult/subadult crix chirp so you could buy younger crickets or switch to roaches. Roaches dont smell, dont chirp and breed like, well, "roaches".

www.Geckospot.com


----------



## Ian (Sep 25, 2005)

I keep some in my room, and some downstairs.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Peloquin (Sep 25, 2005)

I keep mine in the spider room. I tend to buy the size before they get their wings so there is no noise. Once they start to chirp I just use them as the next feeder.


----------

